# Think I brought home a pregnant guppy



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

So I decided to branch outside of bettas and bought some guppies to put in my new tank. But I'm pretty certain my little girl Leela is pregnant. 

I'm moving in less than a week and while luckily she is at the house I'm moving to, so won't be facing the move along with five of my betta boys, it does mean I will be leaving her in the hands of someone who isn't confident with fish for a couple of nights while I finalise what needs done at the other end. 

Anyone have any idea when she might be due? I guesstimate 2 weeks but I only mastered how to gender a guppy a matter of days ago so I'm hesitant to trust my own judgement! A second opinion would be much appreciated. 


















(with her buddies Bismarck (orange) and Yusnaan (yellow))


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

yeah she's pregnant but a few weeks off I think.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Thank you so much for your response! It's relieving to know that yes this is definite. And relieving to know it is likely I can go away for a night or two this weekend and she will most likely be okay. 

The owner of the pet shop I got her from has said he will take her offspring as long as I raise them to maturity.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Did you agree upon a price? Usually they come out on the good side of the deal. I don't know how they act but with the livebearers I had, the girl got bossy and also hid (like how a preggo lady doesn't wanna be touched but also wants everyone to know just how bad she has it LOL)


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

They're going to be donated. It's just a small local pet shop.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

What other fish are in the tank with her? Have the fry got some place to hide once they are born because even the mother will eat them.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

She's been separated from her tank mates and we're keeping a close eye on her. She'll go back in with the others after she gives birth.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a beautiful female guppy o.o


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

I think the little girl miscarried. After what appeared to be hours of labour she dropped a dozen yellow eggs that after a few hours went clear.


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

Woke-up to find she had passed away in the night. SIP little Leela.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I'm sorry. They are just bred so much from so early. It's tough being a female livebearer. I lost both my purchased females and I have the boy over a year later (maybe 2). Am convinced he will never die so I bought a platy boy for company and he constantly tries to impregnate him too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh, no! I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

They get egg bound some times even as live bearers the eggs/fry can get stuck and that's usually what kills them suddenly especially if they show signs of labour


----------

